# Anyone in Oklahoma up for a road trip?



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey guys! So, slightly weird post, but we're getting a bit desperate, so I figured I'd give it a try!

Is there anyone in Oklahoma (preferably around Oklahoma City, or anywhere between there & Kansas City) who would possibly be willing to transport an African sulcata (spurred) tortoise down to Arlington, Texas? Let me give the background story here...

This pretty girl (well, we don't know for sure, but she's been temporarily named Matilda, so we're going with girl :lol came to Wildside, the wildlife rehab center I volunteer at, having been found wandering down the road by herself. So far, we've gotten zero calls about her, not even a suspected owner or interested person. A volunteer went out to check the area where she was found & it was nothing but farmland for miles. So it seems pretty likely this little one just got dumped. 

I'm going to be travelling to Kansas City, KS tomorrow to stay with a friend for 9 days. I have a person from my FB raw feeding group who is going to take the tortoise & give her an amazing home. Problem is, she's in Arlington and is having trouble finding a ride up to Oklahoma City. We do have a last-ditch, no-other-options person, but I just thought I'd see if we had anyone on here who could help out.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

I hope you find someone!


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

Oomggg i need her!!!!!!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol: I really wish I could keep her myself, but...I just won't be in a situation where it'd be ideal for her, not for a couple years. She's small and adorable now, but she's also only 5 years old. These guys can live for 50 years or more, and they get to be 100-200 pounds. They like to dig and burrow, and they're extremely strong! And though she was stressed & didn't give us a great example for a few days, apparently they're eating machines. We finally did find something in the yard she'll eat, and I'm picking up some stuff this morning on my way to pick her up, to see if I can't tempt her. I know the trip is going to be a bit stressful on her, but she'll have an amazing home waiting at the end of it, at least!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

An update on Nixon the tortoise!

We're in Kansas now and she's enjoying my friend's back yard.  She'll be continuing on to Oklahoma with me either tomorrow or Wednesday, to meet up with her new owner and return to Texas. There's a cardinal pair in the yard that's been absolutely fascinated with Nixon...it's SO cute! The male spent almost 20 minutes following her along the fence line this morning and just flew over to about 5 feet away from me to see her.


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

MEH SO CUTE and yeah they live forever, Did you know that Steve Erwin had a pet tort that was originally Darwins?!?!?! I have wanted a tort, for forEVER. My moms best friend in collage had 2 and they just passed a couple years ago (my mom is 51!)


----------

